# beer Randall



## diesel (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone every had a beer passed through a Randall?  Pretty cool stuff.  A local brewery has beer tastings and the other day they had the Randall filled with hops and peppercorns.  They were serving their Belgian Blonde single through this thing.  I am going to have to make one for my future kegerator.  I also had a Mocha stout passed through coffee beans and chocolate. 

Dogfish head is where this thing originated but alot of people are making them from scratch. 

www.dogfish.com/company/tangents/*randall*-the-enamel-animal.htm


----------



## alelover (Apr 9, 2012)

We built one for our Homebrew Club bar we use at festivals. They are awesome if you like hop character.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the Randall!

Last year at NHC on club night, My brewing parter and I had brewed an Oatmeal stout and poured it through a Randall stuffed with loosely crushed coffee beans and cacao nibs. I thought it came out really nice, We killed the entire keg in a little over an hour.  Lots of folks kept coming back for more.


----------



## diesel (Apr 13, 2012)

I will make one of these.. oh yes, I will.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks cool I will have to keep a eye out for one.


----------



## alelover (Apr 13, 2012)

We built ours out of a water filter. My friends dad made the stainless tube that runs down the middle. It sucks the beer from the bottom. It enters on top.


----------

